# Fix your RF Series1 Input Board - Build Your Own



## sskloss (May 18, 2015)

If you too have a Rockford Fosgate Series1 amplifier with a blown input board and more sentiment than common sense, here is the schematic to build your own board. The only component I cannot figure out is the RED capacitor in the diagram. I am not even sure if it is a capacitor or an inductor. However, it is for the Speaker Level Inputs (which I will never use) and so I am omitting it and the 120k resistor associated with it in my build.

NOTE: All BLACK, polarized capacitors in the diagram are 10uf, 16V electrolytic caps. The 470pf cap should be a tantalum type.

The numbers in the tags correlate to the solder pads at the bottom of the original board when then component side of the board is facing you. Similarly, they correlate to the solder pads on the Main Board with the components facing up and the RCA input jacks facing you. I have included the boards pinout from the original schematic. The schematic for the Input Board was not included with that of the Main Board, so I had to trace out the Input Board manually.


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

that really is a labor of love. series 1 just aren't worth the effort IMO but nice work


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Or just shoehorn a 125w x2 Class D module in there


----------

